
Soaring demand for female genital surgery sparks debate in Brazil - rbanffy
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-brazil-plasticsurgery/soaring-demand-for-female-genital-surgery-sparks-debate-in-brazil-idUSKBN1FL6B1?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5a73893304d3010591e5b386&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=twitter
======
ggg9990
“Even in a bad economy, this is something that we need.”

Reminds me of some consumer research on Brazil that I worked on. Parents there
buy video games for kids even when they can’t afford to send them to private
school to get a better education. If they didn’t have such messed up values
their economic strength would have made them a world-leading country by now.

